# Clean Dogs, "Stacked", and Just Some Goofy Pics...... **Pic Heavy**



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

So Holly gave me am idea and it was the dogs bath weekend anyway, as it was heartowrm treatment day and everyone gets a bath, pedicure, ears cleaned, anal glands expressed( if they need them, lol). So I wanted to see what everyone had to think of Penny, as long as she stays seizure free, tomorrow she will be 5 weeks free, she will be going to the Cleburne show to be in Judge's Choice and I think I may take my two little nieces to let the oldest one show her in Jr. handler's.  Her and Penny have a special bond for some reason, lol.

***PLEASE remember that Penny has had a hard life and used to weigh in at 97lbs, the ADBA show she will be in is just for fun, Phoebe is my show girl for the ADBA and y'all have to wait til the show . The boys were none to happy, they are not used to having me stack them, Orion more so, but Demon is coming along, i think, boy is driving me crazy, please excuse my face, Demon broke my nose about 10 days ago 

*Phoenix*, weighing in at 69lbs and 5 1/2 year old - 
He is not big on me doing this, but the hot dog in my hand helped,lol - 








This is what the rest looked like, he just wanted the hot dog, lol








*Penny*, weighing in at her lowest weight at 60lbs & 4 yrs. 6wks old - 
too stretched in this one, we were getting warmed up, lol - 








fixed her paws and these are the ones I got, lol - 
































*Oroin*, weighing in at 66lbs & 2 1/2 yrs old - 
The white boy is sooo good about this, lol.
























*Demon*, weighing in at 62lbs & 7 mo. old - 

























Demon really LOVES the flirtpole, thought I'd share some "air" shots, lol - 

























And this is why I have to keep posting his right ear, lol - 








This is what he does after a workout, lol - 








And then quiet time, lmaooooo - 









Ok enjoy, let me know what you all think about Penny Pooh


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Penny's the best looking one! They are all looking great


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

lmao!!!! Those are some GREAT pictures!!!

They all look amazing


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

WOOHOOOO! Look at miss Penny!!! I LOVE her side view of her ears!

And Phoenix is looking all handsome! 
lol @ Demon's ears! He's got the best ears in town LOL!

And Mr. Orion is a stacking King!! WOOOHOOO! :woof:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The pups look great! Not too shabby for everyone being new & rusty on the stand command. 

Tye, since Demon is older now.... do you know the vet who did his ears? Did he offer any guarantee with the surgery? I'd start looking into an implant (which should be free if the vet is worth his grain of salt).


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Penny Pooh is looking great  She's gunna do great at the show. Whiye boys looking great to. Phoenix looks like he's ready to get it over with lol. Great shots Tye they are all looking great. Demon is so gorgeous and he's getting big so fast.  How did that little brat break your nose? Mack Truck almost broke my leg running into me once lol.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They all look great and penny looks like a different dog!! She really is pretty and good luck at the show.
Demon is just great!! I LOVE Dobes and he reminds me of my male i use to have.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great pics. Phoenix really looks like he wants his hotdog. lol


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics Tye!Penny is looking sexy as heck!And seeing pics of Demon just keep making me want a Dobie more and more!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Penny had the best stack!!! Demon's disposition looked great in the face shot LOL and Phoenix... Well he is just food driven isnt he? LOL


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

They're all looking great Tye! Keep up the great work! I'm proud of ya girl! Penny will do just fine! Trust me! Great decision on letting your neice handle Penny in the Jr class! Would be a great experience for them both!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

They all look so great! I thought Orion was the bestest  Penny is looking great tho, what a lovergirl! And poop on Demon's ear, i'd kick it's butt for flopping down!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Penny's the best looking one! They are all looking great


THanks a ton Holly 



brandileigh080 said:


> lmao!!!! Those are some GREAT pictures!!!
> 
> They all look amazing


Thanks Brandi 



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> WOOHOOOO! Look at miss Penny!!! I LOVE her side view of her ears!
> 
> And Phoenix is looking all handsome!
> lol @ Demon's ears! He's got the best ears in town LOL!
> ...


Awww Annie you should see her when they are all perky, lol. And who knew for a mutt, Orion would be the best one at stacking, lol.



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> The pups look great! Not too shabby for everyone being new & rusty on the stand command.
> 
> Tye, since Demon is older now.... do you know the vet who did his ears? Did he offer any guarantee with the surgery? I'd start looking into an implant (which should be free if the vet is worth his grain of salt).


thanks Shana, I just get them standing and tell them all to stay, lol. And I would have to take Demon back to FL for that procedure but I can talk to my vet about it and see what he says, he does great crops. Thanks for the suggestion 



kg420 said:


> Penny Pooh is looking great  She's gunna do great at the show. Whiye boys looking great to. Phoenix looks like he's ready to get it over with lol. Great shots Tye they are all looking great. Demon is so gorgeous and he's getting big so fast.  How did that little brat break your nose? Mack Truck almost broke my leg running into me once lol.


lol Krystal, Phoenix was ready to get it over with he doesn't really care for the stack position, lol. I am hoping she shows them all at the show, lol. And demon slammed his head into my nose when I reached down to gather the flirtpole away from him, lol. Silly azz dog 



performanceknls said:


> They all look great and penny looks like a different dog!! She really is pretty and good luck at the show.
> Demon is just great!! I LOVE Dobes and he reminds me of my male i use to have.


Thanks Lisa, on both counts, I can't wiat to share my results with you all, win or loose, she is always a winner in my book  Demon really is a great boy, he is gonna be awesome at PP, he already is but I can't wait for our first conmpetition 



aimee235 said:


> Great pics. Phoenix really looks like he wants his hotdog. lol


lol Aimee, he did 



dixieland said:


> Great pics Tye!Penny is looking sexy as heck!And seeing pics of Demon just keep making me want a Dobie more and more!


lol girl, I have told you what to do about the Dobe wnting, lol. And Penny says thank you 



StaffyDaddy said:


> Penny had the best stack!!! Demon's disposition looked great in the face shot LOL and Phoenix... Well he is just food driven isnt he? LOL


Thanks Oz, we have been working on it, and Demon has a great disposition thanks, and yes ALL of my dogs are extremely food driven, lol. but Phoenix a bit more so than the others, lol



ThaLadyPit said:


> They're all looking great Tye! Keep up the great work! I'm proud of ya girl! Penny will do just fine! Trust me! Great decision on letting your neice handle Penny in the Jr class! Would be a great experience for them both!


awwww thanks Bev, and I really think my niece will love it, like I said her and Penny have this weird special bond, and she is always wanting to do dog stuff with me, figured this would be the perfect chance, don't know if I will be any more sane when I get back  Thanks giel


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> THanks a ton Holly
> Awww Annie you should see her when they are all perky, lol. And who knew for a mutt, Orion would be the best one at stacking, lol.


LOL! He's a Designer Dog :rofl: He looks like he's done this before LOL!
Penny looks perfect! Best looking Penny around!:woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

meganc66 said:


> They all look so great! I thought Orion was the bestest  Penny is looking great tho, what a lovergirl! And poop on Demon's ear, i'd kick it's butt for flopping down!!


hehehe Thanks Megan, for a mutt he does stack nicely  And Demon's ear WILL stand if it is the last thing I do, lol. Thanks girlie 



BittersweetEmbrace said:


> LOL! He's a Designer Dog :rofl: He looks like he's done this before LOL!
> Penny looks perfect! Best looking Penny around!:woof:


lmaoo Annie, designer dog and he has been in a few fun shows but that's it, and Penny says thanks and sends sugars your way


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

eeveryone looks great!!! beyootiful!!! HAve fun at the show!


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

Tye. Penny looks great!! Hope to see you at the show. Why didn't you get Krusher to stack while he was out there with Demon??? He's looking like a giant compared to his brother. Bigson is only about the size of a 9 or 10 week old now,but he's growing and has points in the ring. I think he's coming with me and Logan to the show. Oh, and Logan was given 1st place in Kellyville. I got the email from ADBA yesterday so he's at 58 points now. His mom is at 46. If she's looking alright after being in heat I may bring her too.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> eeveryone looks great!!! beyootiful!!! HAve fun at the show!


 thank you so much, we have tons of fun 



rosesandthorns said:


> Tye. Penny looks great!! Hope to see you at the show. Why didn't you get Krusher to stack while he was out there with Demon??? He's looking like a giant compared to his brother. Bigson is only about the size of a 9 or 10 week old now,but he's growing and has points in the ring. I think he's coming with me and Logan to the show. Oh, and Logan was given 1st place in Kellyville. I got the email from ADBA yesterday so he's at 58 points now. His mom is at 46. If she's looking alright after being in heat I may bring her too.


WOO HOO loretta I can't wait to see you, and Asker and Bigson and we didn't do Krusher cause they left rright after he had his bath, lol or I would have trust me, I have pics and video for you though of him on the flirtpole, Oh he is just sooooo awesome, him and Phoenix get along sooo great, I know it won't last long but they get along great right now, See you in two weeks,


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Tye they are just a beautiful happy silly bunch ... love seeing shots of your babies always!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Holy Cow Penny Is Trim!!!!
Lookin' good!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

DueceAddicTed said:


> Tye they are just a beautiful happy silly bunch ... love seeing shots of your babies always!!


awww thanks so much Ronnie, I love to show them off 



reddoggy said:


> Holy Cow Penny Is Trim!!!!
> Lookin' good!


 Thanks Jon, I am super proud


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Pretty bunch you have there!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks so much POP, I am quite happy with them


----------

